# Stainless with Cubic Pendant for LOML



## Chuck Key (Aug 11, 2009)

She said WOW!  Maybe I can get more tools out of this.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang, John! That looks really good! I didn't know a stainless washer would polish up so well.:devil::laugh:


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW!!! That's exactly what I said when I saw it. Fantastic work, I'll bet she absolutely loves it!!!


----------



## gad5264 (Aug 11, 2009)

That looks AWESOME


----------



## hewunch (Aug 11, 2009)

Really nice!


----------



## djwood1 (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW, AWESOME, GEEZ, DANG.......That is sweet!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

is that antler hanging on the wall :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 11, 2009)

wow...


----------



## THarvey (Aug 11, 2009)

keithkarl2007 said:


> is that antler hanging on the wall :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Untapped pen blanks. :biggrin:

Pendant???  WOW is the word I would use too.  Very nice.


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 11, 2009)

Did anyone say, WOW? Very nice!!!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice work indeed, but if you want more tools, you may need to upgrade the cz to the real deal, or at least a moissanite :biggrin:


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 11, 2009)

keithkarl2007 said:


> is that antler hanging on the wall :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
Table lamps and grand child paraphernalia.






Chuckie


----------



## bitshird (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll add another WOW. nice work.


----------



## el_d (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow. Very cool John.


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 11, 2009)

That is what I'm talking about, John!
Great looking pendant, that rocks!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 12, 2009)

WOW!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 12, 2009)

WoW.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow.  She's one lucky gal.  That came out great.


----------



## markgum (Aug 12, 2009)

as said WOW. Great job.


----------



## penhead (Aug 12, 2009)

I add a huge 'WoW'.....

but gotta maybe dumb question,
is that turned by hand on the lathe or does one need a metal turning lathe to turn SS.?


----------



## johncrane (Aug 12, 2009)

Another wow!


----------



## Nick (Aug 12, 2009)

Has WOW been used yet?
Very impressive


----------



## broitblat (Aug 12, 2009)

Stunning ("wow" was taken !

  -Barry


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 12, 2009)

That's one heck of a pendant!


----------

